
Event Sourcing with PostgreSQL - meistro
https://medium.com/@tobyhede/event-sourcing-with-postgresql-28c5e8f211a2
======
Nelkins
See [https://github.com/jasperfx/marten](https://github.com/jasperfx/marten)
for a more robust implementation.

Also this blog post is from 2016.

